# Ich infestation



## JoeT (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, 
I have a 46 gallon tank that i keep at around 78 degrees. My fish became covered in ich almost overnight. I have Mollies and tetras in the same tank. If i'm supposed to use half doses of the meds because of the tetras, will it be effective? Stupid ich...
If the fish don't make it I might convert it into a reef tank...


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Try raising the temp to about 82-86. Had ich in my 10 used med for 1 day, Raised temp to 86 and 2 days later almost gone


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Once you raise the temp keep it raised for 10 days to make sure all of it is killed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Half dose for double the period is what I've been told to do.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

What do the directions on the medication say?
I would follow the directions of what ever medication you use.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

What kind of meds are you using?


----------



## JoeT (Jul 11, 2010)

Alright, so...
Everything is dead except for three mollies. I've raised temp to 80 degrees, medicated with Quick-Cure (formalin and malachite green), and removed the carbon. I've been medicating for 5 days and still have white spots on my fish. What else causes white spots? I'm ready to scrap this tank and start from scratch*sad*sad*sad*sad*sad*sad


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh don't give up yet. Tetras are notoriously sensitive to ich and ich treatment, so don't lose hope. You'll get things straightened out


----------



## JoeT (Jul 11, 2010)

The rest are dead, I dumped the water, washed out the tank. Time to start over. I'm going saltwater I think.


----------

